# Dudley swap 8/25/19



## 66TigerCat (Aug 5, 2019)

Posted on Boston CL this morning. Looking forward to it.

https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/d/north-grosvenordale-sunday-august-25th/6949685789.html


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 5, 2019)

Whoohoo! Plenty of time to come up with a wish list


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2019)

Great news! The last show was great!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 10, 2019)

Anyone know what time set-up is ?


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 10, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Anyone know what time set-up is ?



8 am per the CL ad.


----------



## DaveZ (Aug 15, 2019)

Can someone post the location/address? The posting expired.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 15, 2019)

DUDLEY MA
NEW LOCATION

NEW TIME. STARTS AT 9am until over
No early birds
Hall is rented from 9 am -5 pm

WORTH THE RIDE FROM ANYWHERE
for all the info about the show check bicycle mike on facebook

FUN DAY WITH BICYCLES AND BIKE PEOPLE
*1017 Riverside Dr, North Grosvenordale, CT 06255* (RTE 12) 5 miles from Old Location . Turn left at Rite Aid onto Schofield ave (rte 12) and go 5 miles until Rte 12 merges with 131. Building is on Left. Indoors and Outdoor spots. Call eight hundred-336 B-I-K-E (2453) with any questions. Thanks Bicycle Mike


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 22, 2019)

Only a few days away. Who's going ?


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 22, 2019)

I'll be there - looks like nice weather.


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 22, 2019)

I’m hoping to make it. I missed the last one and thoroughly regretted it.


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 22, 2019)

I will be setting up down there at the new location will be bringing vintage road bike parts, frames, wheels a few bikes. Should be a good time 
.


----------



## DaveZ (Aug 22, 2019)

I plan to attend.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 22, 2019)

will be showing up with a combination of things for sale ( Columbia motorbike ,hop along Cassidy tricycle Shelby pre war bike and a few odds and ends --  and just to show off  some rare early wheel stands and a victor first year pneumatic bicycle  should be fun


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 24, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## Barto (Aug 25, 2019)

What!  I can't believe I missed out on this!  Never even knew!  Helped the Son-in-law move 18 yards of dirt.  Not sure I want to see what I missed but please post photos


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 25, 2019)

Pictures please!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 27, 2019)

What no pictures


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 27, 2019)

First time set up at the new Dudley location and first off I want to thank Lou for providing a bad ass venue for a bike show. Way more dealers and buyers came then I expected awesome turn out. Hats off to Lou and Mike for the show great time.


----------



## idiotboy (Aug 28, 2019)

Only took a few pictures...


----------

